# Milnet/Army/Navy/Air-Force Site Breakdown



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2008)

Ever wondered which site is most popular? Me too, so I did a quick check of the logs, and here's what I found out:

Milnet.ca: 10%
Army.ca: 85%
Navy.ca: 3%
Air-Force.ca: 2%

Looks like you Navy and Air-Force folks have a long way to go!


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Feb 2008)

Simply a reflection of the innate good taste of the membership, Mike.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2008)

For some reason Mike I prefer the army.ca green look to the grey look of milnet.ca lol


----------



## J.J (21 Feb 2008)

The Air Force has to much work to be spending time on line reading.... :

Well the Navy...you just have to know how to read....not enough pictures here for them.... ;D

GO ARMY!


----------



## benny88 (21 Feb 2008)

Haha when I first stumbled across this site it was green and when I realized I could change it to a proper colour like AF blue, I was already too used to the green.


----------



## Strike (21 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Haha when I first stumbled across this site it was green and when I realized I could change it to a proper colour like AF blue, I was already too used to the green.



Same here.  I find the blue hue being used a little hard on the eyes.


----------



## benny88 (21 Feb 2008)

Those Army devils planned it that way Strike >


----------



## GAP (21 Feb 2008)

I think the original intent was to sometime down the road separate the various forums into their specialties. Right now the only difference is the color you read it in. 

It might be worthwhile to separate topics according to forums, but it needs to be easier to flip from forum to forum without having to log in to each one.


----------



## Teeps74 (21 Feb 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Same here.  I find the blue hue being used a little hard on the eyes.



Hmmm, Strike... Strike? Where have I heard of this Ops Queen before?

Check yer PM's, or sling me an email (at work all day!)... Answered yer question


----------



## kratz (21 Feb 2008)

General topics like recruiting and cadets are all still listed in the Army.ca section. Once those areas are shifted, I think the original army.ca  will gradually reflect the real readership. Those who are chosing Air.ca or Navy.ca already have a vested interested in their areas of experience.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2008)

Actually the Recruiting boards are filed under The Recruiting Office. Cadets / CIC is under Milnet.ca. In addition to the colour changes, the menu at the top changes a little bit to reflect your focus. (E.G. more Army boards when viewing Army.ca, etc.)

Not much, and there are plans to do much more. Now I just need to turn plans into action!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> For some reason Mike I prefer the army.ca green look to the grey look of milnet.ca lol


+1.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Feb 2008)

Too lazy to type something new when the milnet series of sites was implemented. I joined army.ca, my loyalties remain with army.ca. ;D

Midget


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2008)

I also find the green to be easier on the eyes.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2008)

I would rather not have to go to the different "elements" to read the forums.  I'm like Midget, I joined Army.ca and here I am, one year later!  
Just got my PayPal notification for subscription renewal!


----------



## deedster (21 Feb 2008)

I'm with you Moe...and I'll always be behind you (minds out of the gutter, I meant subscription-wise!)  :


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> and I'll always be behind you (minds out of the gutter, I meant subscription-wise!)  :



 :rofl:


----------



## deedster (21 Feb 2008)

YUP  ;D


----------



## danchapps (21 Feb 2008)

I'm with the milnet.ca camp. It's nice to see posts from all of the elements and read them.


----------



## infamous_p (22 Feb 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I also find the green to be easier on the eyes.



I agree.

The blue of Air-Force.ca is much too bright, and the grey of Milnet.ca is too... bland. I can tolerate Navy.ca more so than the others, however the green of Army.ca is the most gentle.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Feb 2008)

It's almost tempting to read symbolism into your comments...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2008)

I suppose it could depend on how one pronounces it.  Is it "gentle" or "genteel"?


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Feb 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> [liking green] Same here.  I find the blue hue being used a little hard on the eyes.



Good answer, fellow aviator.


----------

